# Some photos



## Saca

Hello Go you to put some photos that have done of some inhabitants that have had and have in my aquariums:


























































































































































GREETINGS


----------



## trenac

Great photo's... Fond of the first one!


----------



## jmhart

What lens?


----------



## Saca

The photos estan fact without lens, the camara that I have used is compact, is a Sanyo vpc-60.














































GREETINGS


----------



## milalic

no lens? That is a very good camera or you have any tricks to take those amazing pics?


----------



## Saca

A lot of graces Milalic, possibly is by that I have models very good to pose for the photos :-\" :


----------



## saram521

Wow awesome shots! I esp. love the ones of the cats and shrimp!


----------



## cah925

Those pictures are amazing. The details of the fish and shrimp are fantastic.


----------



## orlando

Amazing photography skills as well as aquatic life skills 

-O


----------



## Tex Gal

Loving the photos. Thanks!


----------



## pminister

beautiful shots. nice tank tenants too.


----------



## Saca

Graces by your comments , follow shooting :
































































Greetings


----------



## Travis.808

awesome pics :bump:


----------



## Saca

Other photos :


----------



## Kazs

very crisp and clear, marvelous!


----------



## Kamon

Your pictures are so crisp and clear... amazing.


----------



## Saca

Pelvicachromis Pulcher










Garra cambodgiensis


----------



## keviv

Wow, amazing photos and awesome fish too


----------



## RJSimoneaux

Very nice.
Close ups really show the details you never realize. Like the multitude of colors that make up the one you see. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## jlo

nice pictures


----------



## Saca

Thank you for your words, I am going to continue to bombard with more photos  :


----------



## studdedsham

great macro pics!


----------

